# Forced grooming? Good? Bad? Normal??????



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've seen my girls chase each other around,pin each other down and start grooming hard enough to make the recipatant squeak. Why? Is it a dominance thing? 

If anyone could help explain this for me I'd be most greatfull.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, power grooming is a dominance thing.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

"Power grooming".....nice name.  I just wasn't positive because they all do it... :roll:


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I was wondering the same thing because Penelope keeps doing that to Alice.... ~_~[/align]


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

roobs is always power grooming cody, cody seems 2 enjoy it he just lays there wiv his eyes shut then wen roobs is done he follows him


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Whiskers that's a cool Avey and the pic of Penelope is SOOOO CUTE!!!!  

Also I'm a little concerned about the "power grooming" my girls are doing. I'ts really rough and they sometimes keep me up at night....


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Whiskers that's a cool Avey and the pic of Penelope is SOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> Also I'm a little concerned about the "power grooming" my girls are doing. I'ts really rough and they sometimes keep me up at night....


[align=center]Thank you! :mrgreen: 

And about the power grooming thing....How rough is it if they keep you up at night?  [/align]


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

or how light a sleeper are you? i can normally here my rats bouncing around in their cage all night long because i'm that light a sleeper but i just trained myself to ignore those noises and stay asleep. took some time though.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not that I'm a light sleeper I'm just the opposite! Once I'm asleep you can't wake me up for nothin!!! :wink: 8) But I have trouble getting to sleep. I fall asleep without noticing but I still have trouble getting to sleep....

And about how rough they are.... They bounce around squeakin and wrestling so much I can hear them in OUTSIDE through the CLOSED window! 8O


----------

